# The eeriest "Tapiola"



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sibelius' tone poem "Tapiola" was his last major work and, in my humble opinion, his masterpiece. The evocative musical depiction of the frozen, twilight world of the forest spirit Tapio mentioned in the Finnish national epic poem, the Kalevala has been popular since its creation over 90 years ago. However, which version, in your opinion, best paints the musical picture? Here are my two choices, for what they're worth, one historic (less than perfect sound) and one modern (great sound). I struggle to choose between them from a performance point of view though.

Historic: Robert Kajanus, London Symphony Orchestra (1932)

Modern: Neeme Jarvi, Goteborgs Symfoniker (1995)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Despite being a dedicated Sibelian, I find I only have one (one!!) recording of Tapiola. It's Gibson conducting the Scottish National Orchestra (Chandos). To be honest, I wouldn't describe it as 'eerie': that is, Gibson allows the innate atmosphere of the music to emerge but he seems to have done little to find that extra hint or layer of 'otherness' that so often lurks in Sibelius's later works. I have heard the Kajanus 1932 recording, and he got something more dark and ancient out of the score - but the recording quality is even less than less than perfect.

So, I'm in the market for suggestions for another recording or two of Tapiola to supplement this parlous gap in my CD shelves.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Karajan/BPO from 1984 is fabulous, probably my favorite recording of the work. It's better than his Philharmonia record in my opinion. The German orchestral timbre fits the "eerie" atmosphere you mention pretty well.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> I have heard the Kajanus 1932 recording, and he got something more dark and ancient out of the score - but the recording quality is even less than less than perfect.


The Naxos Historical remaster sounds pretty good and so does the remaster done by Warner Classics for the "Historical Recordings 1928-1945" boxset. Still not comparable to a modern digital recording in terms of sound quality though, which is why I also recommended the 1995 Jarvi recording for those not keen on decades old mono recordings taken from 78s. Thanks for the Gibson / Scottish National Orchestra recommendation, I haven't heard that one so will check it out.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Gordontrek said:


> Karajan/BPO from 1984 is fabulous, probably my favorite recording of the work. It's better than his Philharmonia record in my opinion. The German orchestral timbre fits the "eerie" atmosphere you mention pretty well.


That is a very nice version and I agree on the orchestral timbre although Karajan's interpretation is less impressionistic in places in its structure than those of Kajanus and Jarvi. I like it though, as it reveals aspects of the piece that those do not and vice versa. I very much like Paavo Berglund's 1982 performance with the Philharmonia Orchestra as well. Can one have too many different interpretations of the same work? I'm starting to get worried. However, there must be other good lesser known versions out there that I am unaware of.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know about Tapiola, but a while ago on the radio I heard a performance of Finlandia, the opening of which sounded straight out of a '50s monster movie!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

chill782002 said:


> Sibelius' tone poem "Tapiola" was his last major work and, in my humble opinion, his masterpiece. The evocative musical depiction of the frozen, twilight world of the forest spirit Tapio mentioned in the Finnish national epic poem, the Kalevala has been popular since its creation over 90 years ago. However, which version, in your opinion, best paints the musical picture? Here are my two choices, for what they're worth, one historic (less than perfect sound) and one modern (great sound). I struggle to choose between them from a performance point of view though.
> 
> Historic: Robert Kajanus, London Symphony Orchestra (1932)
> 
> Modern: Neeme Jarvi, Goteborgs Symfoniker (1995)


Such a masterpiece this one - the seamless transitions are breathtaking. It's a shame because Andrew Mellor did a programme on BBC radio 3 on this piece and what he considered to be the best version but it's no longer available.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

I am pretty sure Andrew Mellor mentioned Ashkenazy's version.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Paavo Berglund's recording with the Helsinki Philharmonic (EMI) is a thrilling account: definitely eerie in the final few minutes.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Sibelius at all, but having heard about him here on TC he's been on my 
list of composers to check out; so I just listened to (experienced!) Tapiola. 
All I can say is .... holy ****! (_can_ I say that?!). This piece is amazing to me. 
Is it pretty representative of the rest of his work?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

laurie said:


> I'm not familiar with Sibelius at all, but having heard about him here on TC he's been on my
> list of composers to check out; so I just listened to (experienced!) Tapiola.
> All I can say is .... holy ****! (_can_ I say that?!). This piece is amazing to me.
> Is it pretty representative of the rest of his work?


Only in the same way that the first symphonies of Beethoven or Vaughan Williams are representative of their last. The other work of Sibelius' that comes closest to _Tapiola_ is his 7th (last) symphony, but some of the earlier tone poems such as _The Oceanides_ or _Pohjola's Daughter _have definite stylistic similarities


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Becca said:


> Only in the same way that the first symphonies of Beethoven or Vaughan Williams are representative of their last. The other work of Sibelius' that comes closest to _Tapiola_ is his 7th (last) symphony, but some of the earlier tone poems such as _The Oceanides_ or _Pohjola's Daughter _have definite stylistic similarities


I would also nominate the opening to the incidental music for "The Tempest." The old man became astonishingly interesting right before he stopped composing.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

laurie said:


> I'm not familiar with Sibelius at all, but having heard about him here on TC he's been on my
> list of composers to check out; so I just listened to (experienced!) Tapiola.
> All I can say is .... holy ****! (_can_ I say that?!). This piece is amazing to me.
> Is it pretty representative of the rest of his work?


For similar masterpieces check out his Symphonies 4, 5 and 7.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Magnum Miserium said:


> I would also nominate the opening to the incidental music for "The Tempest." The old man became astonishingly interesting right before he stopped composing.


Thanks to everyone for all the recommendations, please keep 'em coming! Totally agree, Sibelius stopped composing far too soon.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Sibelius: The Early Years - Documentary about Jean Sibelius, 1984 (Part I)

Sibelius: Maturity and Silence - Documentary about Jean Sibelius, 1984 (Part II)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

laurie said:


> I'm not familiar with Sibelius at all, but having heard about him here on TC he's been on my
> list of composers to check out; so I just listened to (experienced!) Tapiola.
> All I can say is .... holy ****! (_can_ I say that?!). This piece is amazing to me.
> Is it pretty representative of the rest of his work?


His "Belshazzar's Feast" suite is lovely, particularly the second movement, "Solitude". Although Sibelius' style changed gradually during his lifetime, all his works still (I think) have a very distinctive sound. All of the Symphonies are very interesting, particularly the 7th. The tone poems are a world in themselves but, along with "Tapiola", "Pohjola's Daughter", "The Bard" and "The Oceanides" are favourites of mine.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try Karajan or Beecham


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Orfeo said:


> Paavo Berglund's recording with the Helsinki Philharmonic (EMI) is a thrilling account: definitely eerie in the final few minutes.


I haven't heard this version but I consider Berglund to be one of the finest Sibelius conductors so will see if I can find it. In fact, I saw Berglund perform "Tapiola" with the Philharmonia in London about 15 years ago, wish I had a copy of that but it doesn't seem to have been recorded.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

janxharris said:


> I am pretty sure Andrew Mellor mentioned Ashkenazy's version.


Thanks, I've heard good things about that version so will check it out.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

By the way, has anyone heard Hans Rosbaud's 1957 recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker? I've been told that's also very good. Also, does anyone know if any of the other great German/Austrian conductors of that era tackled the piece? People like Walter, Klemperer, Reiner, Bohm etc? Furtwangler doesn't seem to have had a massive interest in Sibelius although his rendition of "En Saga" is very engaging.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

laurie said:


> I'm not familiar with Sibelius at all, but having heard about him here on TC he's been on my
> list of composers to check out; so I just listened to (experienced!) Tapiola.
> All I can say is .... holy *****! (can I say that?!)*. This piece is amazing to me.
> Is it pretty representative of the rest of his work?


Apparently not  And while his style did develop, he allways had this unique, mysterious quality in his music. Check him out for sure, theres many works like his symphonies, his violin concerto and several tone poems that will blow you away.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree that to get this piece just right, the conductor must find "eerieness". I also agree that the storm Prelude/Overture to the "Tempest" is similar to the frightening wind scene late in Tapiola. I only have Maazel's recording which I like very much.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

If you like eerie Sibelius, you need to check out Valse triste from Kuolema. One of my favorite pieces of music ever.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

gardibolt said:


> If you like eerie Sibelius, you need to check out Valse triste from Kuolema. One of my favorite pieces of music ever.


Right on - its a real gem. Any favorite recordings?


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Fantastic thread, BTW. "Tapiola" remains one of mt favorite JS pieces, and I believe it is one of many masterpieces. 

Vanska/Lahti usually treats me well. The middle "grotesque" section is very eerie sounding in this recording. Imagine where Sibelius was going musically when you hear this music....oh man.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

laurie said:


> I'm not familiar with Sibelius at all, but having heard about him here on TC he's been on my
> list of composers to check out; so I just listened to (experienced!) Tapiola.
> All I can say is .... holy ****! (_can_ I say that?!). This piece is amazing to me.
> Is it pretty representative of the rest of his work?


Representative? Yes and no. He is very hard to peg down, but the one thing I always get from many of his pieces is the 'nordic' feeling, and always a sense of being in nature. I guess some might say 'Scandinavian' , but we know Finland is not technically part of that region, so, yeah, nordic.

I wasn't ready to love Sibelius as much as I do now, and on some days, he is absolutely TOPS. His 4th symphony was my gateway drug into his amazing soundworld.

Dive in head first, and don't look back!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

MarkW said:


> I don't know about Tapiola, but a while ago on the radio I heard a performance of Finlandia, the opening of which sounded straight out of a '50s monster movie!


Well, he _was_ quite a fan of 1890s monster movies... 



janxharris said:


> Sibelius: The Early Years - Documentary about Jean Sibelius, 1984 (Part I)
> 
> Sibelius: Maturity and Silence - Documentary about Jean Sibelius, 1984 (Part II)


I recently stumbled upon the above on YouTube: very interesting and well worth a watch.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Orfeo said:


> Paavo Berglund's recording with the Helsinki Philharmonic (EMI) is a thrilling account: definitely eerie in the final few minutes.


I second this. A stunning performance.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Tapiola is one of my all-time favorite works by Sibelius. I prefer the slowest possible performances of Tapiola. Neeme Jarvi has one of the slower performances (quite ironically too since he has reputation to take things really fast!), but the slower it is, the more ancient and eerie it becomes.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions, which I will explore when my bank balance allows!

Meanwhile, here's a Tapiola anecdote, which I promise y'all is absolutely true.

London, early 1970s. My then girlfriend (now the egregious Mrs Pat) and I are sitting in her flat listening to some dark and lovely music. A friend unexpectedly turns up. He walks into the room, stops dead, jaw drops (literally) as he listens to the music for a minute or two. Then he says "Man, that's amazing. It's like pine forests and dark spirits". The music was, of course, Tapiola. The friend concerned had never heard of the piece, never heard of Sibelius, and had no interest whatsoever in classical music. And no, the LP sleeve was not lying nearby with a picture of pine forests on it. For me, it was a genuinely weird experience.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The first recording by Kajanus is still my overall favourite. I'm not sure it's that slow compared to some other versions I've heard but it is most definitely the darkest and eeriest. I think this derives from the fact that he relies more on the reeds and horns and less on the strings than some other conductors. Being an 85 year old recording, some others may prefer the 1995 Jarvi recording recommended above, but the remaster used for the "Historical Recordings and Rarities 1928-1945" box set really does sound surprisingly good. Plus, Sibelius always regarded Kajanus as the best conductor for his works and personally recommended him for the series of recordings made in the early 30s and sponsored by the Finnish government, of which the "Tapiola" is one.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I had always liked it but only knew it from recordings. The one concert performance I heard is what really drove that work home for me. I was shivering and felt like I was marooned in an Arctic forest. No recorded version in my collection has come close to matching that experience.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Karajan 1976






Karajan 1984


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, which I will explore when my bank balance allows!
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a Tapiola anecdote, which I promise y'all is absolutely true.
> 
> London, early 1970s. My then girlfriend (now the egregious Mrs Pat) and I are sitting in her flat listening to some dark and lovely music. A friend unexpectedly turns up. He walks into the room, stops dead, jaw drops (literally) as he listens to the music for a minute or two. Then he says "Man, that's amazing. It's like pine forests and dark spirits". The music was, of course, Tapiola. The friend concerned had never heard of the piece, never heard of Sibelius, and had no interest whatsoever in classical music. And no, the LP sleeve was not lying nearby with a picture of pine forests on it. For me, it was a genuinely weird experience.


Great story - cheers!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2017)

I'm checking out these suggestions...

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/21131/Jean-Sibelius-Tapiola-Op-112


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I concur that the 1932 Kajanus recording is an oldie but a goody:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Try Adrian Boult's LSO rendering. Eerie indeed! Not sure of the date Its an old LP. Love Gibson and the SNO For Sibelius in General though.


----------



## GAJ (Oct 15, 2016)

Heard pretty much all the recordings mentioned on this thread and have to say I would rate them all, regardless of interpretation. Like the seventh symphony before it Tapiola is a masterpiece that seems to draw out the very best of any conductor who tackles it. As for the eeriest I would give the Berglund the edge with Karajan's 1984 a very close second.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

An old thread by now. I have favorites and disliked versions of symphonies but I have not made any notes on any of my Tapiolas. I listened to two CD versions of the 1932 Kajanus. I think the odd "divine art" brand disc is better than the Naxos restoration of the same.

For modern, Berglund will do. I listen to Vänskä for the symphonies as a go to set. The Vänskä Tapiola left almost no memories. Will play it after the Kajanus.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The 1957 recording by Hans Rosbaud and the Berliner Philharmoniker is also very good.


----------



## Michael Diemer (Nov 12, 2017)

I have the Beecham, Yoel Levi and Alexander Gibson versions. I have Kajanus doing the Karelia Suite and Pohjola, but not Tapiola. Of the ones I have, I like the Beecham best, but it's an old scratched record. The others are fine. In my opinion, they're all eerie. Tapiola could be the greatest tone poem ever written. It is simply indescribable. If you told me it was actually composed by an other-worldly being, I might be inclined to believe it. After hearing it, I can't even listen to anything else. If ever there was music to put you in an alternate reality, this is it. Personally, I think that when Sibelius died, he became one of the forest sprites in that purely magical section where they come out of the shadows to dance in the twilight. If Sibelius had written nothing else, his name would be remembered for this one piece.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Historical: Koussevitzky
Semi-historical: Beecham
Modern enough: Berglund/Helsinki


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

michael diemer said:


> ... Tapiola could be the greatest tone poem ever written. It is simply indescribable. If you told me it was actually composed by an other-worldly being, i might be inclined to believe it. After hearing it, i can't even listen to anything else. If ever there was music to put you in an alternate reality, this is it. Personally, i think that when sibelius died, he became one of the forest sprites in that purely magical section where they come out of the shadows to dance in the twilight. If sibelius had written nothing else, his name would be remembered for this one piece.


 ........._...... *Yes !!!*_


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

We have a pretty good one by Karajan made with the Philarmonia in the 1950s when he was very much a pioneering Sibelius conductor.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Serendipitously, I have just now been listening to Sibelius's 5th symphony when I chanced upon this thread. Despite having two recordings of Tapiola (neither mentioned here as standouts, btw), I regret to admit being somewhat unfamiliar with the piece. I'm sure if I put it on now all will come back to me, and this thread provides ample inspiration to do so.

















I am looking forward to comparing both of these to the Berglund that quite a few of you have recommended so highly.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The one on the left is the 1995 Jarvi Tapiola and is most highly recommended in the thread, probably my favourite modern digital recording of the piece along with Vassily Sinaisky's 1991 recording with the Moscow Philharmonic.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Michael Diemer said:


> Tapiola could be the greatest tone poem ever written. It is simply indescribable. If you told me it was actually composed by an other-worldly being, I might be inclined to believe it. After hearing it, I can't even listen to anything else. If ever there was music to put you in an alternate reality, this is it. Personally, I think that when Sibelius died, he became one of the forest sprites in that purely magical section where they come out of the shadows to dance in the twilight. If Sibelius had written nothing else, his name would be remembered for this one piece.


Great stuff, MD. This must have come to you on a twilight walk in the Maine woods.

For me _Tapiola_ is one of the two greatest tone poems, the other being Rachmaninoff's _Isle of the Dead._ Both of these, for this listener, are completely transporting, and make Strauss's technicolor spectaculars seem quite vulgar and bourgeois. It's like comparing Ingmar Bergman with Cecil B. DeMille.


----------



## Michael Diemer (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you, Mr. Duck. I agree with you about Isle Of The Dead. I try to avoid twilight walks in the Maine woods, these days. Ever since that run in with those aliens...or were they forest sprites?

Kidding of course. But you have given me an idea. Listen to Tapiola while walking in the Maine woods at night. Or even twilight. Nah, too scary. Or Isle Of The Dead? You need to be in a safe space for this kind of music. 

I did once listen to La Mer while sitting on a cliff on Monhegan Island. That was pretty cool. But I was a lot younger then...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

post deleted ........


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Michael Diemer said:


> Thank you, Mr. Duck. I agree with you about Isle Of The Dead. I try to avoid twilight walks in the Maine woods, these days. Ever since that run in with those aliens...or were they forest sprites?
> 
> Kidding of course. But you have given me an idea. Listen to Tapiola while walking in the Maine woods at night. Or even twilight. Nah, too scary. Or Isle Of The Dead? You need to be in a safe space for this kind of music.
> 
> I did once listen to La Mer while sitting on a cliff on Monhegan Island. That was pretty cool. But I was a lot younger then...


I reacall distant memories of Maine, where I wanted to live when I grew up. It never happened, and I ended up in the Pacific Northwest. Now that I'm old and completely uninfatuated with snow, I don't regret it, but the idea of Maine still has Sibelian magic for me. There are days when I yearn for the plaintive call of a loon over a still lake. But I can make do with the swan of Tuonela.


----------



## Mozartrules (Dec 8, 2018)

Robert Pickett said:


> Historical: Koussevitzky
> Semi-historical: Beecham
> Modern enough: Berglund/Helsinki


Absolutely agree with this! For me, Koussevitzky's 1939 version with the Boston Symphony Orchestra - despite dated sound - is the most inexorable, terrifying take on this wonderful music. That storm in Koussevitzky's hands really chills the blood even more than Kajanus's (superb) version. I'm also quite fond of Sir Colin Davis's Boston account. But like someone earlier posted, the score bears any number of interpretations, to most conductors' credit.


----------

